# Race Face Next LP



## pixelfreak (27. Mai 2006)

Wer kennt die Race Face Kurbel mit diesem Karboninnenleben
habe Sie bisher nur einemal in einem Test gesehen habe aber keine weiteren Infos. Wir die überhaupt noch hergestell`?


----------



## Monday (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo Pixelfreak,

die Kurbel wird leider nicht mehr hergestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelfreak (28. Mai 2006)

Dann werde ich mir wohl eine Xtr kaufen müssen.
Wieso wird die eigentlich nicht mehr hergestellt, weiss jemand mehr?


----------



## snapon (29. Mai 2006)

ich kann dir sagen wer noch eine hat : ICH  und ich verkauf die auch  ist blau mit isis aufnahme . ich möchte dafür 235  kein scherz . das ding ist funkelnagelneu und war noch nie verbaut . 
ich fahre die kurbeln an mehreren bikes - ist ne richtig geile kurbel .


----------



## snapon (29. Mai 2006)

das isse


----------



## pixelfreak (29. Mai 2006)

Ich suche eine schwarze oder rot-scwarze, weil ich ein sccwarzes rad habe.


----------



## snapon (30. Mai 2006)

wie rot/schwarz ? 2farbig ?? gibts nicht !

ok - ich kann dir sagen wer wahrscheinlich nochwelche hat - www.chainreactioncycles.com - weis nicht ob ichs richtig geschrieben habe . vor 2 monaten hatten die noch alle farben . meine blauen waren eine fehlbestellung und für die rücknahme wollten die 20% abziehen , da hab ich gedacht lieber lass ich die bei mir verschimmeln  
wenn du weiße möchtest ( die haben die engländer nicht ) dann habe ich evtl. noch einen supergeheimtipp  

viel glück


----------



## pixelfreak (30. Mai 2006)

Rote Kurbeln und schwarzes Karbon


----------



## snapon (30. Mai 2006)

schwarzes carbon - ach so !


----------



## pixelfreak (30. Mai 2006)

sin die Kurbeln eigentlich leichter wie die XTR´s?


----------



## Hupert (30. Mai 2006)

pixelfreak schrieb:
			
		

> sin die Kurbeln eigentlich leichter wie die XTR´s?



nein... aber exclusiver und um Längen schmucker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit1972 (1. Juni 2006)

snapon schrieb:
			
		

> wie rot/schwarz ? 2farbig ?? gibts nicht !
> 
> ok - ich kann dir sagen wer wahrscheinlich nochwelche hat - www.chainreactioncycles.com - weis nicht ob ichs richtig geschrieben habe . vor 2 monaten hatten die noch alle farben . meine blauen waren eine fehlbestellung und für die rücknahme wollten die 20% abziehen , da hab ich gedacht lieber lass ich die bei mir verschimmeln
> wenn du weiße möchtest ( die haben die engländer nicht ) dann habe ich evtl. noch einen supergeheimtipp
> ...




na dann sag mir diesen tipp, denn ich suche sie schon so verdamt lange


----------



## pixelfreak (5. Juni 2006)

Werde mir nun eine Race Face Deuce kaufen.


----------



## Hupert (6. Juni 2006)

pixelfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Werde mir nun eine Race Face Deuce kaufen.



...kann erstens jeder und zeugt zweitens nur bedingt von nem Sinn für Ästhetik. Aber jedem wie´s beliebt...


----------

